# Blem compilation libmcrypt-2.5.8



## Daft33Punk (4 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour j'ai essayé de compiler libmcrypt-2.5.8 en console, ca démarre mais il veut pas crée l'executable. :mouais:



> local-server:libmcrypt-2.5.8 flo$ sudo MACOSX_DEPLOYMENT_TARGET=10.6 CFLAGS='-O3 -fno-common -arch i386 -arch x86_64' LDFLAGS='-O3 -arch i386 -arch x86_64' CXXFLAGS='-O3 -fno-common -arch i386 -arch x86_64' ./configure --disable-dependency-tracking
> checking build system type... i686-apple-darwin10.8.0
> checking host system type... i686-apple-darwin10.8.0
> checking target system type... i686-apple-darwin10.8.0
> ...



aparament faut que j'instale quelque chose mais quoi.

Mercis d'avance


----------



## ntx (4 Décembre 2011)

Tu as récupéré les sources sur leur site ?

A priori le makefile n'est pas tout à fait un jour pour ta configuration. D'ailleurs quelle version d'OS : 10.6 ou 10.7 ?

En général pour installer des librairies ou applications issues du monde Unix, il est recommandé de passer par MacPorts ou Fink qui propose justement des makefile et des sources adaptés pour Mac OSX.

Ensuite tu peux te douter que tu n'es pas le premier à essayé la manip, et donc le premier réflexe est de coller le message d'erreur dans Google.  Et tu trouveras une solution au problème qui requiert la mise à jour de Xcode de la 3.1.2 à la 3.2. Est-ce ton cas ?


----------



## Daft33Punk (4 Décembre 2011)

salut, oui le fichier vient de leur site. Je suis sur Mac os x 10.6.8 et Xcode 3.2.6 (1761)
Il faut aussi 'mhash' mais meme blem il manque le compilateur 'gcc' et 'cc'


----------



## Nyx0uf (4 Décembre 2011)

Passe par MacPort.


----------



## Daft33Punk (4 Décembre 2011)

ok,....


----------



## tatouille (5 Décembre 2011)

ouvrir le log et regarde le probleme tes flags a part pour l'arch sont corrects (si tu utilises gcc) mais pour le linker WTF? you do , a part ca, juste une simple idée as tu gcc-xcode installé? bah non :rateau:


----------



## Daft33Punk (7 Décembre 2011)

Merci a toi tatouille


----------

